# Sky problems...?



## aerialplug (Oct 20, 2000)

I know this isn't directly a TiVo problem but it seriously affects my TiVo viewing experience, so I was wondering if anyone knew if have Sky made any software changes to digiboxes in the last week or so? 

I ask because my Sky box has crashed half way through programmes for the first time in over a year and a half, twice tonight. I only bring this up because I've seen a similar question asked in another forum earlier on this afternoon too...

The first crash lost me Deal Or No Deal about 5 minutes into the recording. No "big deal" though as E4 also showed it and I caught that. 

It happened again just now during My Name is Earl. I'm not so fortunate in this one as I've lost the rest programme about 8 minutes in as I wasn't paying that much attention to the little LED on my Sky box opting to allow TiVo to do it's usual thing...

As this has happened before, I'm now dreading 2-3 months of multiple lost programmes, with Sky denying there's a problem before the next software upgrade magically solving the issue...

It's an early Pace 1.3.27 receiver, Current OS=1.2S4FE, EPG version=3.4.4b


----------



## steveroe (Oct 29, 2002)

aerialplug said:


> It happened again just now during My Name is Earl. I'm not so fortunate in this one as I've lost the rest programme about 8 minutes in as I wasn't paying that much attention to the little LED on my Sky box opting to allow TiVo to do it's usual thing...


Mine has just done the exact same thing, crashed just as Joy threw something at Earl. I just happened to notice that the power light was red.

Surely not a coincidence...


----------



## 6022tivo (Oct 29, 2002)

I did read a day or two about a chaps amstrad (I think) going into standby. He called Sky and was told a recent update is causing this.. It was a thread on UK TiVo forum,

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=301154


----------



## aerialplug (Oct 20, 2000)

6022tivo said:


> I did read a day or two about a chaps amstrad (I think) going into standby. He called Sky and was told a recent update is causing this.. It was a thread on UK TiVo forum,
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=301154


Ah, that's where I read it!

It's not exactly good isn't it, whenever a new software release is brought out that the recievers suddenly become more unstable..? Surely a software release is supposed to fix problems, not create them...


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

Not had any reset problems with my Pace.


----------



## iankb (Oct 9, 2000)

I find that whenever Sky perform an update, my digibox becomes unstable until I next power-cycle it. After that, it's just back to the occasional lockup.


----------



## randap (Jan 21, 2003)

My Panasonic seems OK, but my Sky+ box obviously rebooted and stayed in standby mode.


----------



## wonderboy (May 27, 2003)

My panasonic also switched itself off in "my name is Earl" at the exact same moment. I ordered a new didgiboxearlier in the week because I thought mine was broken, but I'd say this is a more serious problem....


----------



## TonyStoke (May 31, 2006)

My Pace digibox has been turning to standby every night this week.

I've just spoken to sky, who have advised me to do a firced software update on the digibox. 

Hope it sorts the problem out, as I'm going to be away for a week soon, and don't want to come home to an empty TiVo!!


----------



## tray (Jul 11, 2005)

Mine too I didn't get a whole load of stuff including My Name is Earl - and I was away - I'm looking at the code 20016 option - (whatever that is) thread is to force the digibox back on.


----------

